# Rearing, bucking, how to cure?



## Magic mummy (21 September 2013)

Ok so we've only had our mare for 5 months and yes this is our first pony was after a nice quiet novice ride like many she didn't end up being what we brought .
Anyway we have come so far in the last five months we do have regular lessons etc but we don't seem to be able to stop her from bucking, rearing when she doesn't want to of something. Gor example on a hack tonight ( she was on her own which we have done many times before) another pony passed her she didn't seem to look at the pony in fact she kept her eyes on me I was walking beside my daughter was riding her. I also had her on a lead rope whilst we were on the road. Anyway once pony passed she tried to spin and my daughter managed to stop that so she then gave a little bronk and quite a large rear I held her with rope she realised she wasn't going to win and we carried on with hack this hsppened again when she didn't want to go forwards. 
Any ideas what we can try like I said we are having lessons and I'm going to have a friend who is more experienced ride her as well maybe she can help. 
I do worry as this is dangerous behaviour we don't want to give up on her yet she is 8 yrs old but has a young mind as seller didn't tell us the truth re her riding history. Many thanks x


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 September 2013)

These are nasty habits your mare has got and you're right to be concerned.

The cause could be a multitude of things, firstly I would suspect maybe that she's been doing this behaviour before, and got away with it, OR there could just be a pain issue, like the rearing may be about her being sore or having pain in her mouth.

To be sure, I'd firstly get her teeth checked, as this could cause the rearing, and then get a (qualified) saddler to check her saddle fit - that way, you'll be eliminating (or as far as you can) any pain issues.

THEN I would, bearing in mind the rearing particularly, get a professional in to look at the situation and ask them to give an honest opinion of whether this pony is suitable for you, because rearing is a particularly nasty vice and she's obviously learnt to do it somewhere before you had her. 

Where did you buy her? Coz if you bought her from a dealer I'd be inclined to explain the situation and ask if they'll change her out for somethign more suitable.

Yes, a good idea to let someone more experienced ride her, BUT I'd be quite careful of who you let ride her as if she's rough-handled (not that your friend would do so) but frequently it happens that (1) someone has a problem horse (2) they don't know what to do with it, so (3) they let every "expert", friend or foe in the area ride it: result (4) situation is worse than before coz horse has been given confusing signals and/or rough treatment and says no thanks ain't having any more of this.

Personally I would ask an expert to help you. If you're stuck about who to ask, look at the Intelligent Horsemanship website as you should find a practitioner in your area. Its personal choice who you have: ask around your area as there might be a name that keeps coming up.

But whatever, please do take care and make sure everyone handling this pony wears a hard hat, body protector, gloves and suitable footwear. Sorry to state the obvious, but you'ld be amazed how many people don't.

But I think you definately need a professional. You are right when you say that rearing is dangerous; so please do get an expert on this as soon as you can.......... but (sorry I have to say this) be prepared for the fact that this pony isn't right for you and you may need to change her out for something that IS safe.

Sorry this has happened: its awful when the "perfect pony" you thought you had, just isn't. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Magic mummy (22 September 2013)

Thank you for replying, she has had her teeth and saddle checked her vices are due to her protesting. We got her from a riding school she was a dream when we went to see her but now looking back I think she was probably doped  
I have called the seller and they have said this is totally out of character for her and were suggesting it's something we are doing! 
Anyway I have asked my instructor to give me her honest opinion re her being right pony she has suggested giving a few weeks then if no improvement we should sell her on very sad to think about x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 September 2013)

Many riding school ponies are totally different in a riding school compared to the same pony being in a private home. In the RS, she probably knew her job - EG always ridden in the arena, with other horses/ponies and most likely learnt the lesson plans too as she did them so often.

Is she better if you follow/ride with another horse when hacking? It sounds like she wanted to turn and follow the other pony once it had passed and had a strop when you said 'no'.

I think that getting a good professional is the way forward (as well as making sure that's she's pain free). Someone who can deal with her strops and get her hacking alone confidently would be ideal.

Would you be willing to lead her out on the same short route without your daughter riding, to get her confident on that route? Could you organise for your daughter to ride/hack with other ponies (with you leading, if required) if indeed having company does help your pony?


----------



## Magic mummy (22 September 2013)

Thank you faracat we were going to walk her on our hacking route today and yes she is so much better when hacking with just one or two other horses but any more than that she stresses. 
Thank you for your advice I will put it into action and try to have some good times with this pony haha x


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (22 September 2013)

Magic mummy said:



			Thank you for replying, she has had her teeth and saddle checked her vices are due to her protesting. We got her from a riding school she was a dream when we went to see her but now looking back I think she was probably doped  
I have called the seller and they have said this is totally out of character for her and were suggesting it's something we are doing! 
Anyway I have asked my instructor to give me her honest opinion re her being right pony she has suggested giving a few weeks then if no improvement we should sell her on very sad to think about x
		
Click to expand...

Ah. An ex-riding school pony. Yup they can be the very devil, my traddie had come from a trekking centre before I had him and all he knew how to do was follow the bum ahead. Plus had learnt every trick in the book and knew how to use it.

You sound like you're a really wised-up person; not everyone would have thought to check teeth etc, OR get a professional in at such an early stage and be prepared to take their advice even if it might not be what you want, which is very brave IMO.

Just hoping for the best for you with this one........ keeping fingers X'd for you. Its early days for you both and whilst you're feeling pretty despondent at the mo then don't underestimate what progress you can make with a good expert to help you along. I totally despaired of my boy and had resigned myself to selling him, and then found just the right person to help me with him and now he hacks out solo and meets big scarey tractor-dragons and rides past a working quarry! So keep your options open, yes, but don't totally despair - yet!


----------



## be positive (22 September 2013)

It is unlikely she was doped just worked far harder than she is now, never going alone or having to be independent can have a major effect on how ponies behave, she will take time to adjust to being a childs pony rather than part of a big group, think of her as lacking confidence rather than being naughty, she will want to be with others to give her that confidence, hence her reaction to seeing another one out hacking.
If you can do more with her, learn how to lunge and long rein, take her out for walks without a rider, anything to give her something to do and build up her self confidence and trust in you, if you can find a small adult/ instructor who could help and ride her that may help especially as we are going into winter and her exercise may be more limited.


----------



## Echo Bravo (22 September 2013)

2 very good replies from Faracat and Be positive. I owned a cob that had been used in a riding school and he had the same problems that your pony is showing, takes a little time and patience, mine also did the buck and rearing when he had a confidence crisis, also it took us sometime to realise why he would only do a half circuit on canter and then it dawned on us he went from the front to the back as if he was working in the ménage with several over ponies eg:- walk trot canter trot then into walk perfect half circuit had him for over 22 years best horse I've ever owned and taught me a lot.


----------



## RoyalGreyGlory (22 September 2013)

A good trick to stop horses rearing is to crack an egg over their head when they do it- weird I know.


----------



## be positive (22 September 2013)

RoyalGreyGlory said:



			A good trick to stop horses rearing is to crack an egg over their head when they do it- weird I know.  

Click to expand...

Not great advice to give, this could cause a real accident especially when dealing with a childs pony.


----------



## NaeNae87 (23 September 2013)

I agree with be positive. ^^

Have you tried riding a rearer while carrying an egg? What happens if the egg spooks the horse and makes it rear even more? The horse could flip itself, injuring if not killing itself and/or it's rider. 

Also as someone who owns a rearer, I doubt an egg would stop him going up.

The way we stopped my horse going up was to kick him forward. Every time we felt him backing off, slowing down and starting to jack up, he was sent forwards. 
We started by long reining him first, then lunging him with a rider on his back and finally just with a rider. His problem was (and is) that he is lazy and dosen't have much of a "go" button. It's taken time, consistancy and the help of friends who are way more experienced than I am. Now I know how to deal with it and what the signs are, I can stop him before he starts. 

When my other horse throws in a few little bucks, he gets a tap on the butt with a whip and he also gets sent forward. I am not sure if that is the "correct" way to deal with the bucking but it effectively deals with the bucking issue for my horse.


----------



## Magic mummy (23 September 2013)

Thank you so much for all your replies it's nice to know I'm not the only one having this problem.
Xx


----------



## Coldfeet! (23 September 2013)

Magic mummy said:



			Ok so we've only had our mare for 5 months and yes this is our first pony was after a nice quiet novice ride like many she didn't end up being what we brought .
Anyway we have come so far in the last five months we do have regular lessons etc but we don't seem to be able to stop her from bucking, rearing when she doesn't want to of something. Gor example on a hack tonight ( she was on her own which we have done many times before) another pony passed her she didn't seem to look at the pony in fact she kept her eyes on me I was walking beside my daughter was riding her. I also had her on a lead rope whilst we were on the road. Anyway once pony passed she tried to spin and my daughter managed to stop that so she then gave a little bronk and quite a large rear I held her with rope she realised she wasn't going to win and we carried on with hack this hsppened again when she didn't want to go forwards. 
Any ideas what we can try like I said we are having lessons and I'm going to have a friend who is more experienced ride her as well maybe she can help. 
I do worry as this is dangerous behaviour we don't want to give up on her yet she is 8 yrs old but has a young mind as seller didn't tell us the truth re her riding history. Many thanks x
		
Click to expand...


I have an ex riding school horse, they are usually quite "institutionalised" for want of a better description. They are used the nose to tail mentality, mine found it hard to go anywhere without other horses for a very long time, even in hand. It would be taking her out with a companion, the wanting to spin to follow another horse can be normal for any horse but more so for the ex riding school. He will hack out now alone but you can bet your bottom dollar that if someone went another way with another horse he would want to go too. Rearing is very naughty, even an experienced rider can be landed upon by a rearing horse so ensure the rider is insured. I have to say thought although my boy has been through a multitude of adjustments he has never reared up. Good luck I do hope you get thinkgs sorted soon. its so hard a lot of people think riding school equals easy novice ride but its seldom the case when they are made to adjust to a different life. I wouldnt have taken on a n ex riding school horse unless I knew I could deal with any problems he threw at me. Fortunately he has been a lot easier than anticipated and way easier than rehabbing my old ex racehorse.


----------

